# Foros Clasificados / Compra y Venta / Proveedores Envases y Embalajes  Pallets de cartón corrugado

## jmunaylla

Exclusivos para transporte aéreo
No necesitan certificación al ser de cartón corrugado virgen.
Pesan entre 7 y 8 Kg, 50% menos que los pallets de madera.
Soportan hasta 1100 Kg.Temas similares: Sierra Exportadora presenta envases de cartón para facilitar venta y exportación de la papa Compro emvases de carton para citricos Cajas de Plástico Corrugado Cajas de Cartón Corrugado para la Agro exportación Pallets plasticos especiales para exportacion o embarque aereo

----------

